# New "gotta build one"



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest addition to my 'some day' list. Looks to be about 2' gauge.

armed critter

Harvey C.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's great, thanks for that link! 

From that same site, I wonder if anyone's built one of these in G?









http://www.retronaut.com/2011/09/the-rail-zeppelin-1929/ 
http://www.retronaut.com/2012/09/th...lway-1892/
http://www.retronaut.com/2013/05/lo...o-a-train/


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The top link is a training track for airmen to aim from a moving target. It would not be part of a passenger or goods carrying railway as such.
The image below is of the real thing on 15" gauge. Romney, Hythe & Dymchurch Railway, England.
It shot down a Messerschmitt Bf 109, a Heinkel He 111 and a Dornier Do 17.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

Not a rail Zeppelin, but similar in concept is my Geneva & New Bern RR "Fast Mail." It uses a 10V motor ducted fan drive. To date I have never had enough straight track to allow the critter a full 10 volts. It is still a lot of fun to run, and kinda' resembles a "Buck Rogers meets Casey Jones" sort of vehicle. 









Oh yeah, forgot to mention that the body is a one liter seltzer bottle.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Just need to add a pair of machine guns to the turret. 

Harvey C.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

The Fast Mail never fails to amuse. Great model! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 06 Sep 2013 06:34 AM 
Cliffy;

Not a rail Zeppelin, but similar in concept is my Geneva & New Bern RR "Fast Mail." It uses a 10V motor ducted fan drive. To date I have never had enough straight track to allow the critter a full 10 volts. It is still a lot of fun to run, and kinda' resembles a "Buck Rogers meets Casey Jones" sort of vehicle. 
Oh yeah, forgot to mention that the body is a one liter seltzer bottle.

Best,
David Meashey

That's great David, I'll bet that sucker really goes! 

Unlike the LGB Fortuna or Mars Flyer...
http://traincraftbyklaus.blogspot.c...isine.html

...you've got a solid prototypical basis in the Zeppelin. Just a little shorter! 

But like Harvey says, you could make your bubble into a gun turret. Now your driver can really go postal!









===>Cliffy


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I am saving the "ordinance" for the locomotive to the "still a gleam in my eye" gold bullion train I hope to finish '"someday!"

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.retronaut.com/2013/09/bug-birdcage/ 

Surprised no one found this on that site, definitely more my style ;-)


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I did see that... Might be a nice refit project for, say, a Bachmann handcar and trailer...? Would have to be a mini version though.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Just need some flanges...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

And a US Mail pouch...
He should probably lose the bell on the handlebars though, ringing that would disturb the whole stealth-postal thing.

But check this:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/reweston-sat/2314428681/


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Andrew, how are you pasting those pics in?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

That's better. It has to have flanges but you have no gun. Gotta have a gun!
What about this one on top instead. I think we are finally getting somewhere.
How do I copy them is an illogical web mystery. If you right click in the center of X or Y axis of the hosted images you get 'Copy Image' but not otherwise. PhotoBucket is the same now too. 

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 10 Sep 2013 05:31 PM 
Just need some flanges...




















Not so far fetched now is it...


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 11 Sep 2013 08:43 AM 









If the guy in back fires fast enough, maybe the guy on the trike could quit pedaling. I just hope they don't encounter a situation where they need to fire forward!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably should that steam-powered tank-like vehicle from the movie Wild Wild West, with Will Smith and Kevin Kline, to the list. I seem to remember that it could run on track, dry land. or shallow water.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Not really on target, but...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Just adding to the interesting collection on this thread,










Here's the story:

http://thecontaminated.com/m-497-jettrain/

Here's some true armored critters:










From:
http://www.vintag.es/2011/11/railro...-1969.html 

OK, here's one more....










Quite a few more where that one came from, at:
http://www.oobject.com/category/absurd-armored-trains/


===>Cliffy


----------



## 1191 (Nov 12, 2013)

Reminds me of what I saw in a Pink Panther cartoon once...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Armored Turtles, oh my!! 

Dirk


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I seem to remember steam-powered vehicle very similar to the "medieval tank" shown above in the movie version of Wild Wild West with Will Smith. The "evil genius" Confederate sympathizer character was supposed to have designed it. That beastie could run on rails, land, or under certain bodies of water.

Neat stuff,
David Meashey


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Resurrecting this thread as I'm in the process of building a Tatra T-18 Draisine










This is the only armored draisine I could find that's for the inter-war period I'm modeling 

Three-man crew (it must have been loud and crowded in there) and armed with a machine gun. Apparently not very fast as they had a 12 HP motor moving all that plate. My favorite part is that in 1939, they were used with Polands two armored trains; apparently each of them had a "platoon" of two Tatras. I assume one ahead for reconnaissance and another brining up the rear. Pretty cool.

Additionally, they had rails attached to the sides and a screw jack that stuck out the bottom of the hull. The could be jacked up and turned 90 degrees, their short section of track laid perpendicular to the line, and then they could be driven "off" the mainline. Possibly to allow "real" trains to pass?

Lots of neat info at http://derela.republika.pl/drais.htm


----------

